# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Tintelingen

## trijniem

Tintelingen door mijn lichaam, oorsuizen en af en toe het gevoel dat ik omval.
Ik heb een nieuwe hartklep.
Wat zou het kunnen zijn?

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik denk dat je hiermee het beste kunt gaan naar je behandelend arts. Leg hem je klachten uit en ik denk dat hij je hier wel mee kan helpen. Of je in ieder geval een verklaring kunnen geven hiervoor!

Heel veel succes!

----------

